# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  2 jahre Erfahrung+neues Board=klappt nicht

## Unregistriert

Hallo,
ich habe erst vor zwei jahren das surfen begonnen. Hatte ein stabiles brett mit schwert. hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Ist dann zu langweilig geworden. Jetzt habe ich mir das Fanatic gecko zugelegt (89 l) und nichts geht mehr. Kann man bei solchen "Sinker Bettern" nur einen Wasserstart machen und nicht daraufstellen, Segel hoch und lossurfen? War schon 2 ganze tage nur im Wasser und ich kriege es echt nicht hin. Hiiiilfe, was soll ich denn nur noch machen!!!!
Mareike

----------


## cracks

ja, sowas geht in der regel nur mit nem wasserstart..

----------


## Unregistriert

Also wenn du den Wasserstart noch nicht kannst is so ein Brett eher ungnstig.
Je nach Gewicht sind Wasserstarts noch gerade mglich, aber ziemlich schwer.
Kann man eigentlich vergessen.
Mit nem ~120L Freeride Board wrst du wahrscheinlich glcklicher.

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich meinte "Je nach Gewicht sind Schotstarts noch gerade mglich, aber ziemlich schwer."

----------


## TomFlensburg

Der Sprung von Schwertboard zu 89 Liter ist bei Dir wohl zu gross. Denke ein Board mit aktuellem Shape und >50 Liter + Krpergewicht wird Dir mehr Spass machen.

----------


## BadHunter

89 Liter sind definitiv zu wenig!!

Je nach Deinem Gewicht solltest Du auf jeden Fall ber 100 l haben, 120 bis 130 l sind meist genau richtig! Die Bretter sind auch bei mehr Wind noch sehr gut fahrbar, haben aber eben auch noch genug Auftrieb fr nen Schotstart.
Selbst, wenn der Wasserstart schon klappen wrde, das Fahren mit so nem kleinen Brett ist auch nicht leicht, weil eben sehr wackelig ist...

Gru,   Jens

----------


## Unregistriert

Von einem groen Schwertboard auf 120L Shortboard ist schon eine kleine Herausforderung aber 89L war schwer beroptimistisch. So kleine Boards fhrt man in der Regel ab 6Bft aufwrts und  da kann man davon ausgehen dass ein Wasserstart auch schon sitzt. Verkauf es, tausch es oder behalte es fr die Zukunft. Irgendwann wirst schon damit zurechtkommen.  Bin nach Schwertboard auf 125L umgestiegen (kleiner wre sinnlos gewesen). Nach einigen Tagen hatte ich schon Fahrspa damit (Schlaufen, Trapez, Beachstart...). Damit kannst mindestens eine Saison fahren und bei Hack immer wieder mit dem kleinen probieren. Wenn du dir ein gutes Board kaufst dann hast du auch spter gleich ein Leichtwindboard.  
lg. Karl

----------


## Unregistriert

Noch was.
2 Jahre auf einem Schwertboard ist Zeitverschwendung (Das ist wie wenn man mit Sttzrdern fhrt und eigentlich bruchte man sie nicht mehr). 
Ich mein nach 10-15x kann man schon auf ein Widebody (160 L) ohne Schwert wechseln und in der 2. Saison httest schon mit 130L surfen knnen. Um schnell zu lernen muss man leider auch sein Material fters wechseln um es dem Knnen mglichst optimal anzupassen. Ab der 3. Saison kannst dir schon was kaufen was du unter Umstnden lnger hast. 105 L z.B. (immer noch klein aber spter perfekt) damit kann man bei wenig Wind surfen und bei 6Bft ist es immer noch gut surfbar. 
3 Boards (ich hab momentan selber nurmehr 2) sind perfekt. 
Fr Hack oder Welle ein kleines. Um die 100L fr die normalen Tage und 120-125 fr Leichtwind oder Freundin ;-) Das groe kannst spter einmal komplett einsparen.
lg. Karl

----------


## kdjrui

Ich bin nach 1/2 Saison von 180 liter mit Schwert auf ein leichtes 140 l Freeboard umgestiegen. Noch nicht mal den Beachstart habe ich mit den 140 l hinbekommen. Nach 2 Wochenenden ging sogar der Wasserstart. Will sagen, der Umstieg war eine echte berraschung mit Frust der sich schnell legte, da die Fortschritte mit leichtem Board schnell vorangehen. Also mglichst frh umsteigen. 89 l finde ich echt mutig. - Gru

----------


## Unregistriert

Meine Schwester ist auch von 380cm uralt Schiff auf nen Screamer 263 (BJ 1996) mit 68l oder 86l (wei nicht so genau wieveil der hat) umgestiegen. Wiegt so 54kg. Allerdings muss man echt erst den Wasserstart beherrschen. Und so viel Spa macht es am Anfang echt nicht! Mehr harte Arbeit. Aber dafr wurde sie belohnt, denn jetzt kann die auf dem Ding echt besser fahren als manch anderer erfahreren Surfer. Es hngt aber auch noch mit dem Segel zusammen. Mit einem 5er klappts bei ihr nicht so gut wie mit nem 4,1er und ein wenig mehr Wind. Wieso sie den Umstieg auf ein so kleines Brett gemacht hat? Ganz einfach: Kein Geld und das kleine bin ich in meiner "Jugend" gefahren, als der Wohlstandsbauch mein Gewicht noch nicht auf 83kg gehoben hat ;-)  Jetzt hab ichs ihr halt geschenkt.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Besser ist's, du kaufst dir ein Brett mit weit mehr Volumen, dann ist der Lernerfolg schneller und der Fahrspa zu Anfang weit hher! Wenn du allerdings die krperlichen Voraussetzungn mitbringst und spter in die Welle willst, bleib ruhig bei deinem kleinen Brett. Hol dir aber nochmal das alte raus und b daran den Wasserstart  mit allen Variationen!
PS.: Ich fahre bei viel Wind mit dem kleinen Brett und einem 4er Segel ab und an noch selbst. Ist nen Gefhl wie ein Wildpferd zu zhmen...aber geil. Vor allem das Springen.

----------


## DaaRuuLaa

Hi,

Nur Mut! 
Bei mir war es das gleiche, Ich bin von ber 140l auf 91l umgestiegen und konnte auch noch keinen Wasserstart (und da ich knapp ber 80kg wiege war das dann nicht so gut  :Big Smile: ). 

Du musst dich ein paar Surftage damit abfinden, dass du mehr unter dem Surfbrett als auf dem Surfbrett bist, dazu bekommst du noch einen feinen Muskelkater vom dauernd-das-segel-hochhalten aber dann gehts. 

Lass dir von jemand erklren wie der Wasserstart funktioniert und be ihn dann indem du dich einfach immer wieder reinfallen lsst wenn er mal geklappt hat.

Ich konnte ihn nach 3 Tagen so sicher, dass ich keine Sorge mehr hatte auch weiter raus zu fahren und dann fngt (natrlich muss man sich auch beim Fahren an das kleine gewhnen) der Spass an! 


Gru

----------


## arcimonti

Ich habe mein knapp 3m F2 Bullit (ohne Schwert aber sehr schwer - etwa 130l) zwei bis drei Saisons gefahren. Danach bin ich auf ein 98l Mistral Score (Freestyleboard) umgestiegen.
Es war zwar sehr schwierig, aber das lebendige Fahrgefhl belohnt einen.
Wenn du richtung Freestyle gehen willst, dann kaufe dir gleich ein Brett mit 100 bis 110 Litern.
Damit gleitest du frh an (notfalls auch mit Pumpen) und kannst auch gut ben.
Trotzdem: Falls du gar kein neues kaufen willst, nur Mut und lass dich nicht beirren, einfach ben ben ben.

Gru

Nils

----------


## Unregistriert

> Hi,
> 
> Nur Mut! 
> Bei mir war es das gleiche, Ich bin von ber 140l auf 91l umgestiegen und konnte auch noch keinen Wasserstart (und da ich knapp ber 80kg wiege war das dann nicht so gut ). 
> 
> Du musst dich ein paar Surftage damit abfinden, dass du mehr unter dem Surfbrett als auf dem Surfbrett bist, dazu bekommst du noch einen feinen Muskelkater vom dauernd-das-segel-hochhalten aber dann gehts. 
> 
> Lass dir von jemand erklren wie der Wasserstart funktioniert und be ihn dann indem du dich einfach immer wieder reinfallen lsst wenn er mal geklappt hat.
> 
> ...



Mglich ist alles,die frage ist doch ob ich mir das Antun muss.Wichtig wre erst einmal zu klren bei welchen Bedingungen du fahren mchstest.Wenn Du eh nur bei Starkwind surfen mchstest dann qul Dich so wie obiger Kandidat.Wenn Du bei Leicht oder Mittelwind auch schon Fahren mchtest dann wrde ich mich nach einem Board mit mehr Volumen umschauen.Denn bekanntermaen sind wir hier selten mit Starwind gesegnet.Auch mit einem 120 l Board (z.B.Starboard Carve122) kannst Du super geile Manver Fahren und hast immer noch reserven bei nachlassendem Wind wieder gemtlich nach Hause zu kommen. Aloha

----------


## aloha_maui

ich surf seit knapp 3 jahren und bin letztes jahr nicht so viel am wasser gewesen...hatte im ersten und zweiten jahr ein schwerbrett(F2 phoenix/comet)und bin seit dem jahr auf fanatic bee/xantos umgestiegen...ich komm damit klar...aber ich glaub der unterschied zwischen 140l und 91l is leicht zu gro...

----------


## naish the hero

Leute kommt mal wieder runter von dem Volumenmimalismus.Warum wollt ihr alle so wenig Volumen haben.Fahrt ihr alle in Revieren wo es permanent blt oder meint ihr umso weniger Volumen umso besser kann mann surfen?Fahrknnen ist keine Frage der Boardgrsse,es gibt auch leute die machen einen Frontloop mit nem Formula Board.Also mal enstpannen und ruhig mal ein Liter mehr nehmen.Auch mit 120l kann man radikale Manver fahren,schne Sprnge machen und auch mal in der Welle fahren.Ich behaupte mal das die wenigsten hier ihr kleinstes Board dieses Jahr mehr als ein paar wenige male auf dem Wasser hatten.Also trau dich und leg dir ein Board mit mehr Volumen zu.Es ist nicht nur einfacher zu fahren als Dein Gecko(irgenwer kauft den schon) sonder Du kannst auch wesentlich fter fahren  da Du weniger Wind brauchst.Aloha

----------

